# Review: Sandbox Brain Bucket



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I got this helmet to replace my Smith Maze that took quite a hit. Off the bat this helmet is not as light as my Maze, however with the customizable pads i was able to get a better fit and so it didn't move around at all, so it felt much better than my Maze. The helmet reminds me of my old protec bike helmets in the sense that it is the same formula (hard shell, the black styro-foam-like material, and then some pads). 

This helmet has no vents, however i don't seem it get hot in it (i get cold very easily). The goggle clip works well, and with electric goggles they look better over the helmet. I just got a pair of Airblaster goggles and they are much better under the helmet with very little gap (any gap is hidden under the large brim). I have gotten a lot of complements on the helmet so far as styling goes, i really like the baseball type look. With the removable goggle clip wearing the goggles under the helmet makes it look super clean. I have the blue one btw.

The small hearing sections help so much for hearing, before with my maze i felt like i had cotton stuffed down my ears, but now i can hear everything just as if i was wearing a beanie while still keeping my ears warm.

The helmet without a beanie underneath has kept me warm in temps of around 20F, and paired with a neck warmer you are good to go.

If anyone is looking for a nice comfy helmet I would def recommend it, but i haven't taken a fall to the head (thankfully) so i can't really speak on how much protection it offers.

Sandbox | Certified Classic Brain Bucket


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice visor..but vents are pretty crucial...you don't want to sweat when you ride...


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Nice visor..but vents are pretty crucial...you don't want to sweat when you ride...


I always sweat when I ride.  Out of shape.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Nice visor..but vents are pretty crucial...you don't want to sweat when you ride...


haha, yeah if you get hot easily this is not the helmet for you. I actually like the lack of vents, keeps me warm =)


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have one too but i only use it when i ride my bike


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ Bwahahaha!


----------

